# Dixon Summer 2014



## slinky773 (Jun 28, 2014)

Noticed that there wasn't a thread about this yet, so I guess I'm making one 

KOII Link
WCA Link

Date: July 19th, 2014, 8:30 AM to 6:00 PM
Venue: Dixon Historic Center
Address: 205 West 5th Street, Dixon, IL, 61021
Organizer: John Brechon
WCA Delegate: Kit Clement
Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, FMC, Clock
Potential Events: Skewb, 3rd Round 2x2 (Events will be added as time permits, I believe)

I'm going, so I hope everyone in the KOII area can make it! See y'all there


----------



## BrianJ (Jun 28, 2014)

Goals: (subject to change if I practice them a lot or not at all)

2x2: Podium, get a sub-2 single, and a sub-2.83 average
3x3: Sub-12.5 average
4x4: Sub-55 average
OH: Sub 20 single, sub 22 average
Clock: Get an average
Skewb: (IF) Get a sub-8 average and sub-6 single.


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, it's tomorrow… The great Chris Olson is coming, so he might actually get that WR average tomorrow instead of at US Nats, though he may say something different 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Villyer (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll be there as my first competition, I'm looking forward to the morning!


----------



## kcl (Jul 19, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> Well, it's tomorrow… The great Chris Olson is coming, so he might actually get that WR average tomorrow instead of at US Nats, though he may say something different
> 
> Good luck to you all!



Maybe not he lost his main


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Maybe not he lost his main



I'm willing to bet cash that this is one of dem pranks of his. 

> The broken arm at nats 2012
> This

yay, he does have his main then.


----------



## Tyler newey (Jul 19, 2014)

im going and my goal make cuttoffs for the events


----------



## Mikel (Jul 19, 2014)

Walker Welch 23 FMC NAR

#YEAROFTHEWALKER2014


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Walker Welch 23 FMC NAR
> 
> #YEAROFTHEWALKER2014



Gj?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 20, 2014)

Scrambles: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gu3wdfpytic1398/AADDn92gGwsOl82bjU1sOvksa (This link will eventually stop working. If it's not working, send me a PM if you'd like to see the scrambles.)


----------



## JackJ (Jul 20, 2014)

From 2x2 first round: 

U2 R' U2 F R U' R F' R2 U' R2

solve: 
y R U' R U R B2 R2 U2

I'm surprised more people didn't do well on this one.


----------



## kcl (Jul 20, 2014)

*wince* 3.59 average stackmatted on the skewb scrambles


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 20, 2014)

Retrying my 2x2 round.

2.961, (3.287), 3.024, (1.301), 2.110

2.70 ao5, 1.30 single

I hope I don't get a 3 streak of official 2x2 DNF averages at Indiana if I go.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 20, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Walker Welch 23 FMC NAR
> 
> #YEAROFTHEWALKER2014



I had expected more interest in this.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 23, 2014)

Since this was the sixth Dixon competition, I was curious to see how many people have competed at all 6 competitions. It turns out, John Brechon and I are the only people who have been to all six.


----------

